# Fire disc cooker



## LTZ25

I just ordered one and was wondering if anyone on here has one . Figured it would be great for the cooking at camper .


----------



## 3ringer

I have never heard of one. Is it like a big propane wok ?  I use a Coleman stove with a Coleman griddle to cook bacon and eggs. I also use the Coleman stove to perc my coffee . Once the coffee is done , I place the percolator on a cooking grid near my campfire to keep it warm. For dinner , I use a Weber charcoal grill. We cook steaks , ribs , burgers plus whatever else we decide to cook. It just depends on your style of cooking and what you like to eat while camping. Also storage and space that a grill will take up is another factor. Let us know if you get one.


----------



## T-N-T

I'm with 3.
I don't like to tie up my fire ring for cooking.  I like a fire to be going and still be able to cook.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Looks like a variation of a discada or harrow disc cooker.

I have a harrow disc with the hole welded shut that I use on a burner like a turkey cooker. 

Agri-supply has a couple of models if one already has a propane burner. 

http://www.agrisupply.com/bbq-disc-blade-discada/p/85077/

I wish my disc had a 1" lip around the edge though. Sometimes it's hard to spoon up the food without raking it over the edge.
If it had a lip on it you could fry fish in it too.


----------



## LTZ25

TopherAndTick said:


> I'm with 3.
> I don't like to tie up my fire ring for cooking.  I like a fire to be going and still be able to cook.



It doesn't use your fire it's propane heated and is very easy to undo and carry in truck , very sturdy and well made . Kinda pricey - $350.00 . I will use mine at my permanent camp site where I keep my travel trailer , Watts Bar Lake .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've got a 20 or 22" harrow disc with handles welded on the sides and the hole welded shut and ground flat.  I've camped with it several times and even cooked at home, all on a turkey fryer.  It's pretty versatile.  I've done fajitas, cabbage, taters, and even fried rice.  It's really handy at breakfast for camp.  You can fry all your meat and the grease drains to the center.  As the meat cooks, you can slide it out towards the edges and keep it warm.

However, since I bought a Blackstone, the discada hasn't seen the light of day.


----------



## T-N-T

LTZ25 said:


> It doesn't use your fire it's propane heated and is very easy to undo and carry in truck , very sturdy and well made . Kinda pricey - $350.00 . I will use mine at my permanent camp site where I keep my travel trailer , Watts Bar Lake .



Nevermind.  Now I'm home and on laptop and not phone.  And I can see what you are asking about....

$350 seems too much for my blood.

Dad got to this a few months ago and loves it. He also has a steel box that covers one side to make an oven or warning box.
Got his at bass pro


----------



## blakely

Artfuldodger said:


> Looks like a variation of a discada or harrow disc cooker.
> 
> I have a harrow disc with the hole welded shut that I use on a burner like a turkey cooker.
> 
> Agri-supply has a couple of models if one already has a propane burner.
> 
> http://www.agrisupply.com/bbq-disc-blade-discada/p/85077/
> 
> I wish my disc had a 1" lip around the edge though. Sometimes it's hard to spoon up the food without raking it over the edge.
> If it had a lip on it you could fry fish in it too.




I built my own. I TIG welded a1" flat bar ring on it for a wall. I've cooked hamburgers on the higher parts of the disc while I cooked fries in the bottom of the pan.

I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## Artfuldodger

blakely said:


> I built my own. I TIG welded a1" flat bar ring on it for a wall. I've cooked hamburgers on the higher parts of the disc while I cooked fries in the bottom of the pan.
> 
> I'll try to find a pic.



Yeah, that's what I want to do. How did you bend the flat bar?  I guess you clamp it & tack it in a few places and then finish the weld.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've posted these recipes before;


----------



## Artfuldodger

This is one of those discada recipes from Mexico where they put a lot of stuff in to cook a big crowd for not very much money. It has 2.5 pounds of Vienna sausages mixed with bacon, ham and hamburger which is weird. I can't believe that many Vienna sausages are cheap or would add anything to the dish. I'd probably use cheap wieners instead;

Here is a link to a version of this dish;

http://texascookin.blogspot.com/2008/12/all-discos-are-not-alike-cooking-in.html


----------



## Artfuldodger

LTZ25 said:


> I just ordered one and was wondering if anyone on here has one . Figured it would be great for the cooking at camper .



I like the way the legs come apart for traveling. Did you get the one that looks like a harrow disc or the one with a side to the pan?


----------



## LTZ25

I got the model with deep sides ( it's on the way ).


----------



## Davis31052

Check out the Tembo Tusk Skottle.   A little pricey though.


----------



## Artfuldodger

This Tempo tusk looks like my disc;

https://tembotusk.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/tembotusk-skottle-kit-1

I'm guessing the legs attach to couplings welded to the bottom of the disc. I thought about welding threaded pipe couplings to the bottom of my disc. Then I could use my disc as a Dutch Oven table. Alton Brown would be proud.

Scroll down on this page and you can see a picture of one I posted;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=839783


----------



## LTZ25

My fire disc arrived today ( ordered Sunday free shipping ) and got it seasoned this afternoon , haven't used it yet but it's very high quality product , great powder coated finish . Kinda pricey but most good things are .


----------



## blakely

Artfuldodger said:


> Yeah, that's what I want to do. How did you bend the flat bar?  I guess you clamp it & tack it in a few places and then finish the weld.



I have one of those Harbor Freight benders/rollers


----------

